# Brindle?



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I saw all of these pictures on a search I did on google for
Brindle horses, it must be a very rare coloring for horses. 

I like the brown brindle ones ! ^^


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I had no idea that such a pattern existed in horses until I heard about that horse abuse story last year (Aussie vet with a ton of starving horses she was breeding from Catch a Bird progeny). 

Anywho, cool pattern. If you had one, you'd certainly be noticed :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I didn't even know horses could be brindle! :shock: I like brindle dogs...Don't know if I really like it on the horse tho. :? It seems to break up their natural lines. Maybe its just me...I don't like those optical illusions.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow interesting. They are kinda cool looking I guess, but I agree with Dumas.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I like them! On drean horse they have the brindle search option...


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

I just ran across this "pattern?" doing a random search on rare colors etc. I have been reading about it and thought I would search here to see if anyone has said anything about them. I want one!!! The grulla ones are so pretty!!!

Does anyone have any other info on them? From what I've read they were thought to be associated with dun factor, but now they are proven on non-dun horses. Some sites say the trait is passed on in breeding, others say it isn't. Not a whole lot on the net about it...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I really like the bay brindle. 
They're neat looking -- I wouldn't turn one away.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

it would deffinatly be cool to have such a rare color.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Brindles are thought to be the result of Chimerism, which basically means they have two different sets of DNA.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

wow interesting... i am looking for "breeders" now... not much to find though


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep its a color. There was a topic on this before.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I like them! But then I lean towards the unusual! :lol:


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

same here walkamile - i like that kind of stuff

From what i've read it isn't a color, just a pattern - but no registries acknowledge them except the buckskin registry and they call them duns, which isn't always the case. It will be really interesting to find out more about this as they do more research!!!

I guess they had their own registry, but looks like it was privately owned and is now out of service.

Here is the most informative website I've found as of now. Not that well put together, but not a whole lot is available on these horses. If anyone else finds any info on brindles I would be great if you would share it 

http://www.brindlehorses.com/


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

wow, interesting. and quite pretty.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

interesting, would love to see one in person!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Walkamile said:


> I like them! But then I lean towards the unusual! :lol:


?????? With matching white bookends?? (lol :lol


----------

